# DiamondT build



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

A few photos of my 1953 model DiamondT truck.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*DiamondT truck build*

More DiamondT truck photos


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a brain surgeon takes up woodworking...*

That's incredible work that you do. :yes: How about a photo of your workbench and shop and the tools you use to work on the models? Do you wear magnifiers when you work? Maybe under a magnifying lens?


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Attention to detail is unbelievable. Thanks for sharing your work. I have literally spent hours looking at the detail in your builds.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Once again, absolutely beautiful. I need to retire. :laughing:
Thanks so much for sharing these awesome builds.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

UNBELIEVABLE-More detail then plastic models that you buy. Beautiful truck


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

All I can say is wow. I would love to see how you make some of the detail work, like those plug wires. Truly amazing work.


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow. Stunning. Amazing. I really enjoy looking at your work. Please keep sharing.

Mike Darr


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay... that's not even human. I LOVE the combination of woods used in this beautiful piece! AH! I love it!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Another top notch job!!!

Mark


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful I love it :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I can visalize(sp) myself driving that truck! You have a nak for doing this type of work!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow I agree with everybody!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Omg unreal.... Beautiful work... what size is it?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh man is that awesome! Thank you for sharing it with us. Truly inspiring work.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*Work bench.*



woodnthings said:


> That's incredible work that you do. :yes: How about a photo of your workbench and shop and the tools you use to work on the models? Do you wear magnifiers when you work? Maybe under a magnifying lens?


A few photos of my work bench as you can see its not too flash, i mostly use the stanley knife & dremel & sanding sticks to shape the small parts after cutting them out on the bandsaw. No I dont have magnifiers but i wear glasses,I hope this gives you a bit of an idea what its like.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*looks normal to me*



diamondt said:


> A few photos of my work bench as you can see its not too flash, i mostly use the stanley knife & dremel & sanding sticks to shape the small parts after cutting them out on the bandsaw. No I dont have magnifiers but i wear glasses,I hope this gives you a bit of an idea what its like.


You must be the reason for the great craftsmanship.... :laughing: I don't see any high end machines or fancy tools. I thought possibly one of those combo lathe/mills. As an automotive clay model maker, one of the biggest challenges was making the opposite side symmetrical if you had one completed side. We used templates, profile gauges and sophisticated measuring devices. If you are working by "eye", that's some incredible craftsmanship. :yes:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Your work is truly amazing and a great inspiration. What makes your models so unique is of course the incredible details but also the creative use of different woods and the fantastic finish.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

It appears that the picture hanging above the work bench is the same size as your finished piece. 

This for me would be a big help in getting proportions correct. 

Very nice.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you have a GROUP picture of many of the things you have made, that would be very interesting/entertaining, to say the least. IMO

Dale in Indy

P.S. I think I will group items I have made around, and on, the dining table I made, maybe someone could post for me....


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Smith Brother said:


> Do you have a GROUP picture of many of the things you have made, that would be very interesting/entertaining, to say the least. IMO
> 
> Dale in Indy
> 
> P.S. I think I will group items I have made around, and on, the dining table I made, maybe someone could post for me....


You can email pictures to me if you want and I'll post them for you. As I've mentioned before, you make some incredible stuff that the forum members really ought to see. I KNOW they will love your work. :thumbsup:


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> You must be the reason for the great craftsmanship.... :laughing: I don't see any high end machines or fancy tools. I thought possibly one of those combo lathe/mills. As an automotive clay model maker, one of the biggest challenges was making the opposite side symmetrical if you had one completed side. We used templates, profile gauges and sophisticated measuring devices. If you are working by "eye", that's some incredible craftsmanship. :yes:



Thanks for your comments a few of those fancy tools would be good but I wouldnt know how to drive them. I appreciate that coming from you.
Mel.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*Diamondt models*



Chaincarver Steve said:


> You can email pictures to me if you want and I'll post them for you. As I've mentioned before, you make some incredible stuff that the forum members really ought to see. I KNOW they will love your work. :thumbsup:


Thanks Steve that would be a good idea especially on your table but i only have kept two models so far maybe later on.


----------

